# Macht es Sinn Fliegen am Sbirolino oder an der Wasserkugel anzubieten?



## DeMax (28. Mai 2006)

Wollte mal nachhören wie das ist, ob ich eine Fliege auch an der Wasserkugel anbieten kann oder an einer normalen Pose, macht das Sinn? Was für Fische gehen eigentlich alles auf Fliegen, da ich normal beim Ansitzangeln immer relativ passiv bin habe ich mir gedacht kannste ja noch eine Rute mit Wasserkugel oder Sbirolino oder pose und fliege etwas aktiver fischen bzw. einfach mal treiben lassen, Gewässer soll die Lippe seien!


----------



## Stippi (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Macht es Sinn Fliegen am Sbirolino oder an der Wasserkugel anzubieten?*

Wäre auch mal daran interessirt ob das mit der Wasserkugel geht:q


----------



## wirbel (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Macht es Sinn Fliegen am Sbirolino oder an der Wasserkugel anzubieten?*

zur lippe kann ich nichts sagen aber sinn macht es schon zumindestens beim sbiro fischen auf forellen ,barsche oder auch hornhecht. schleppen muss man trotzdem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Macht es Sinn Fliegen am Sbirolino oder an der Wasserkugel anzubieten?*

Natürlich macht das Sinn - prinzipiell, weil man sich mit einem Wurfgewicht die extra Fliegenrute sparen kann und damit auch noch viel weiter kommt und schneller ausgeworfen hat. 
Habe gerade gestern einen Wurfkünstler mit dickem Sbirolino und kleinem Streamer am Einzupffischen gesehen, das war schon ganz ordentlich was der da wurftechnisch geboten und gefangen hat und er hatte es um einiges leichter als meine superleichte Weitwurfspinnrute mit 6g Forellenspinner.
Wie die Montage aber genau aussieht - da gibt es viele viele Varianten und Hilfskörper. 

Wenn man einen Fisch direkt anwerfen will oder überhaupt sehr unauffällig sein möchte, sind schon kleinere und stromlinienförmigere Wurfkörpfer besser - eigentlich eine Domäne der klassischen Fliegenschnurfischerei, die gute alte Standardwasserkugel ist dagegen schon ein rechter Platscher. 
Ich habe früher eine Zeit mit kleinen lackierten Holzstäben als Wurfschwimmer gefischt, das ging für kürzere Wurfdistanzen bis 20m auch gut und war sehr unauffällig - so sehr daß die Alande und Rotfedern oft lieber meinen grün lackierten Schwimmer mit bunten Punkten angeknabbert haben als den eigentlichen Insektenköder. :q

Am Fluß brauchste aber auch nicht so weit werfen, da kommt man mit der Strömung auch gut und am unauffälligsten zum Fisch. Und das können über alle Forellen eben Aland und Döbel, Hasel undnRotfedern sein, und dann noch die ganzen anderen, die auch gerne bei Bedarf mal oben herumstreunen. Wenn man die Fliege nicht auf Kunstfliege, sondern echte Brummer, Schnaken, Grashüpfer oder auch Brot ausdehnt, kommen auch noch Karpfen dazu - für meine Wertung die schönste Art diese Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Regentaucher (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Macht es Sinn Fliegen am Sbirolino oder an der Wasserkugel anzubieten?*

Ich würde Sbirolinos oder Dartcaster der Wasserkugel vorziehen. Die Wasserkugel schlägt einige Wellen im gegensatz zum Sbiro beim einholen und somit hat man eben mit dem Spiro/Dart mehr Chancen. Zum Fischen mit dem Spiro/Dart verwende ich übrigens eine leichte Feeder - das geht auch...


----------



## JamesFish007 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Macht es Sinn Fliegen am Sbirolino oder an der Wasserkugel anzubieten?*

jute ideee, werde ich gleich mal tetsen am wochenende..mit wasserkugel als auch mit spirulino....willst du eig. mit trocken- oder nassfliege fischen...das sind ja kleine aber feine unterschiede!


----------



## Fisch1000 (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Macht es Sinn Fliegen am Sbirolino oder an der Wasserkugel anzubieten?*

Bei uns am Bach verwende ich bei Niedrigwasser oft folgende Methode:
Rute : leichte Spinnrute (besser wäre eine Matchrute)
Schnur: 0,014
Wurfgewicht: ein großer Wirbel
Köder: Maden, oder ahlt eine Fliege

Teilweise unschlagbar wenn auf Sicht gefischt wird und  das Werfen mit der Fliegenrute für einen Amateur wie mich zu schwierig ist.

Fisch1000


----------



## Stippi (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Macht es Sinn Fliegen am Sbirolino oder an der Wasserkugel anzubieten?*

Ich möchte die Fliege einfach nur mit der Stömung treiben lassen und wollte dazu ne ganz kleine ( die kleinste die ich bekommen kann) Wasserkugel nehmen.|kopfkrat


----------



## sundfisher (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Macht es Sinn Fliegen am Sbirolino oder an der Wasserkugel anzubieten?*

Fliege an der Wasserkugel / Sbiro / Buldo auf MeFo allererste Wahl. Excellente Wurfweiten und stationäres Angel auf Distanz sind möglich genauso wie langsames Einholen oder zügiges Einspinnen.:m


----------



## Wasserpatscher (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Macht es Sinn Fliegen am Sbirolino oder an der Wasserkugel anzubieten?*

Aber sicher datt!

War heute mal früh auf: Die kleine habe ich noch auf Spinner gefangen. Die beiden größeren (36 und 40cm) aber beide mit halbsinkendem Sbirulino, etwa 2 Meter 20er Vorfach und Streamer.

Das ganze an einem mäßig beangelten Vereinsgewässer, wo aber dennoch die Tierchen über "Normalo"-Köder in der Regel nur noch kichern...

Ach ja: Erster Wurf, erster Biß!


----------



## laverda (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Macht es Sinn Fliegen am Sbirolino oder an der Wasserkugel anzubieten?*

Hi Leute 
Ich war im August! an der Ostsee in Dänemark.  
Eine Woche nur getüftelt mit Blinker, Fliege, Würmern, Spirolino etc. und dann kam der Durchbruch: Fast volle Wasserkugel als Durchlaufmontage, KEINEN Wirbel oder ähnliches, sondern durchgängiges Monofil nur mit Gummistopper, 1-2 m Vorfach, max 0,18 mm, 8er-10er Haken, lebende Garnele durch den letzten Panzerring vor Schwanzende angeködert. 
Jetzt bis zum A.... mit der Wathose ins Wasser, und die ganze Sache 30 - 40 m vom Ufer entlangtreiben lassen. Wichtig: Immer mit der Hand!!! Schnurkontakt halten, wenns zuppelt, sofort min 1 m Schnur lassen und......... das macht riesig Spass am feinen Zeug, diese edlen Kämpfer ans Ufer zu bugsieren. Ich habe dann in der 2. Woche pro Angelgang (2 h morgens oder abens) mindestens 2 maßige Fische auf den Grill gebracht (keine Riesen, aber die größte hatte immerhin 59 cm). 
Das sollte so ähnlich mit dem richtigen Köder auch im Süßwasser klappen!!!


----------

